# Blue could use some love



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

My poor girl Blue, who just turned six last Friday, has to go in for eye surgery tomorrow. She has a thorn imbedded in her eye up into her cornea...vet (specialist) doesn't want to just pull it out fearing it will do more damage. So it means cutting open the eye, lifting out the thorn, washing it out and stitching it up... She must have picked it up on our Sunday afternoon :'( hike...she really didn't show any discomfort but she was squinting a bit last night and this morning...but it seemed to get better as the morning wore on - so I _almost_ cancelled the appointment with my regular vet I had made in the am - so glad I didn't! She referred to an animal eye doc this afternoon. Tons of meds and eye drops started tonight. Post surgery will mean a cone and no exercise for _*three to four weeks*_. She is such a trooper but I just feel so bad for my little girl - she is such a great dog but has been through so much! Sorry to ramble but just thought if anyone could send out some good thoughts her way, we would appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

She is on the prayer list!!! Sending good positive energy to the eye surgeon, your baby, and you! 
We are positive this will be a successful procedure, with minimal discomfort, and a speedy recovery!!
and so it is
in love and gratitude


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

get well soon Blue


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Poor Blue, :'( Have a successful surgery and recover fast...


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Blue! Oh no! Sending prayers & good wishes for smooth surgery & speedy recovery. Gracie sends a roo roo roo...


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

FWIW, while I was poking around for alternatives to Elizabethan collars for Gracie last weekend, I found this thingamajig designed especially to protect a dog's eyes following surgery:

http://www.provizorinternational.com/the-optivizortrade.html

I've not done the research to see if anyone uses and likes them...but still it seemed worth passing along. 

Good luck, Blue!

v.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sending her some love and special wishes for a quick recovery.


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

Good luck Blue and keep strong family! Will keep you all in our prayers!


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Good luck! Sending her some love and all our wishes for a speedy and happy recovery.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

sending positive thoughts!


----------



## redhead75 (May 8, 2013)

Betty, Boomer and I will keep her in our prayers!


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you all so much - all the thoughts and prayers helped!  The surgery went very well - as well as anyone could have hoped for. Thorn came out in one piece and only one suture was needed (right on the eye..._gives me the shivers_). She is home and resting - and ate her dinner like a champ. She is quite whiney, but I'll take it. The anesthesiologist is actually a V owner (which made me feel so much better leaving her off this morning) - she said the whining is because she doesn't like the feeling of being out of it (not because she is in any pain). 

Victoria - thanks for the link to the collar/guards. I'm going to look into them for sure....she has to wear something for up to four weeks, so anything to make it more comfortable would be worth it. 

Thanks again everyone! I _love_ this forum!


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm not gonna lie--I totally cringed when I read about the suture on the eyeball. Yech. And I work in an opthalmology research lab and handle eyes on a regular basis. But still...a needle and thread...nope. Gives me the willies.

Good luck with recovery, and I'm glad the surgery went well! Keep us updated!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

money balls and prayers sent 

all on 

Blue ;D

mercy, site and a long loving life

stay in the bucket for him 

its game time

he feels it all going in

Wins


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Glad to hear Blue is on the mend!

Wishing her a speedy recovery! Sure it's scary to have anything happen to their eyes!!!

Hugs and kisses from Elza and me :-*


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I was afraid it was Blue when I read the title! 

Poor baby! I'm so happy she is doing well post surgery!! Give her kisses from Otto (and me)! We are wishing her a speedy recovery. No activity for 4 weeks might feel like an eternity!!


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Big hugs and kisses from our crew! Get well soon Blue!!


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

So, apparently Mac did not approve of all the attention Blue was getting, so he decided he needed to scratch his eye on Saturday so he could look like his sister...good times, :

New computer...hope there is a picture here:


----------



## Ollywebb1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh no, sorry but they look so pitiful is quite funny! :-\


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Yes, they are the pitiful sight. It actually is quite comical watching them trying to get around - bumping into everything and each other.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Bookends!


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Poor dogs.

I would definitely have to frame that picture.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Dang the luck, but it does make a cute picture.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh my!

I know it's not funny but it is funny! ;D


Wishing them a quick recovery! How are those eyes doing?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

That picture reminders me of my daughters. They each broke a arm 3 days a part. You wouldn't believe the dirty looks I got.


----------

